
Debugging Memory Corruption: Who the hell writes “2” into my stack? - derFunk
http://blogs.unity3d.com/2016/04/25/debugging-memory-corruption-who-the-hell-writes-2-into-my-stack-2/
======
ambrop7
These days it's best to just use an event-loop library like libuv, and you get
much more than just sockets.

